# Cold Smoking a few Pork Bellies for Bacon.  Got a kwershton or two..



## SH0RTS (Dec 9, 2022)

Do you guys use the same amount of Cure #1 on the belly as you do when grinding and stuffing sausage?  I used the calculator on digging dog farm. But, it kinda seems like its not as important since its not going "IN" the meat like ground sausage.  But, im gonna stick with the calculator and see.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 9, 2022)

I follow the digging dog calc.  But then I havent made a ton of bacon either. Hang tight. Some of the more experienced folks will be by soon.

Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2022)

Yep the bacon calculator has worked for me for years. It doesn’t matter what you’re curing, just input the weight in grams & I use the default settings. I have never had to soak the bacon after the cure because it was too salty, but you can always do a fry test to test the saltiness.
Al


----------

